# What fertilizers do u use



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

I am looking into fertilizer and i want to know whats out there as much as what works for u, i wanna c the diferent choices so i can decided what to use


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Full EI using dry fert from Solar. Micros are Tailored Aquatics Amazon Elements and Amazon Iron, and also Solar Trace in the big tank. Excel in the 15 gallon, Pressurized CO2 for the 20 and the 125.


----------



## AvianAquatics (Apr 29, 2010)

Micro and Macros only. Aqueon is my favorite since it contains no copper so safe for my delicate shrimps. So Aqueon, Flourish Iron and Potassium for my CRS + Snowball, Tiger + Yellow tank. And Flourish Iron, Potassium, and Comprehensive for my Cherry and low light panted no fish or shrimp tank


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

im no sure what pferts are.
also metricidine would better be covered by glutaraldehyde (excel, metricide, cidex)
and CO2 is considered a fertilizer 

personally i use the NPK dry ferts and csm+b, metricide, and co2
i also root tab certain plants with jobes plant food spikes

for many of us, csm+b will also cover iron dosage


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

neven said:


> im no sure what pferts are.


pfertz aquarium products | Welcome! Similar to any pre-bottled liquid ferts, but with a pump. Nice package. Arovillage sold them for a while and Aquariums West still does I believe.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Pfertz ARE Micros and Macros in premixed solutions . They come in N (nitrogen), P (potassium), K (phosphorous), and M (micros). They are based on EI philosophy.

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## jkcichlid (Apr 21, 2010)

Got my dry ferts at Aquaflora Nurseries (sponsor here)
Dosing EI using N P K and CSM+B and works awesome for me
Stores well and is much cheaper than liquid


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Same as above. Got mine from AquaFloraNurseries.

If you need KNO3 gimme a PM, I've got over 2lbs for $10.

I'm going to do a SW tank, so this doesn't have much use for me anymore.


----------



## Kitsune (Jul 17, 2010)

jkcichlid said:


> Got my dry ferts at Aquaflora Nurseries (sponsor here)
> Dosing EI using N P K and CSM+B and works awesome for me
> Stores well and is much cheaper than liquid


Same. I got them from Aquaflora Nurseries, and use the EI method.


----------



## Sharkbait (Jun 15, 2010)

I use tailored aquatics stuff...but it gets expensive after a while.

I like the look of the pfertz...and it seems easy enough to dose. My issue is that I only dose once a week when i water change because I haven't been able to properly calculate the daily dosing during the week (which I know is more beneficial). Plants are doing fine, but I'm sure the algae would lessen if done properly.

What's the review on the Aqua Flora dry ferts? I might try that stuff. They offer a lot of different ferts on their website. How do you know which to get? Like..what's the difference between the Iron EDTA and Iron DTPA? And how long do these last? ....I have a 90 gallon planted.

Cheers guys!
-Aaron


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

quote from the aquaflora fert thread:


aquaflora said:


> I don't mind at all:
> 
> Iron DTPA is considered the best source of chelated iron for planted aquarium fertilizing. DTPA has a better pH stability range than EDTA, and so for aquariums with a pH exceeding 6.5, this product will keep Iron chelated and available for plant use.


in all honesty, start with csm+b, the iron will be covered in most cases from there


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Agrees with Neven.


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Pfertz user here, not growing anything demanding and getting decent results using a few bottles from this line.Fairly priced at Aquariums West and it lasts for quite some time (Depends on your setup).They also offer roots tabs too if you need them, and their site has combos to purchase suiting your needs.


----------

